# قرقيعان العيد " أخيراااا وصل"



## أم فيصل (12 أغسطس 2011)

ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


أعرض عليكم اليوم نماذج من هدايا وتوزيعات الأطفال " قرقيعان" وهي متوفرة بالأشكال الموجودة في الصورة المرفقة 


ومن كل شكل من العلب متوفر 35 علبة فقط 


ولمن يرغب بها التواصل معنا على الرقم التالي 0544840885


أم فيصل _ الرياض


كما يمكننا شحن طلباتكم لكافة مناطق المملكة وخارجها بإذن الله تعالى


والكمية محدودة , كما نعلمكم بأنة يسنتهي استلام طلباتكم يوم 26 رمضان 


وسعر العلبة الواحدة مع لعبة واحدة ب 4 ريال فقط 













لطفا أخبر صديقا إن أعجبك الموضوع​


----------



## tjarksa (13 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: قرقيعان العيد " أخيراااا وصل"*

بالتوفيق يام فيصل .


----------



## جوهرتي حياتي (13 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: قرقيعان العيد " أخيراااا وصل"*

بااااااااااااااااااااااااالتوفيق


----------



## أم فيصل (13 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: قرقيعان العيد " أخيراااا وصل"*

للجميع إن شاء الله


----------



## جوو الرياض (14 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: قرقيعان العيد " أخيراااا وصل"*

مووفقه باذن الله


----------



## أم فيصل (14 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: قرقيعان العيد " أخيراااا وصل"*

جميع إن شاء الله


----------



## أم فيصل (15 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: قرقيعان العيد " أخيراااا وصل"*

ينتهي استلام طلباتكم يوم 26 رمضان


----------



## أم فيصل (16 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: قرقيعان العيد " أخيراااا وصل"*

سبحان الله وبحمده


سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## أم فيصل (19 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: قرقيعان العيد " أخيراااا وصل"*

أستغفر الله 
__________________ 
__________________ 
__________________


----------



## أم فيصل (21 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: قرقيعان العيد " أخيراااا وصل"*

أستغفر الله العظيم 
__________________


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (22 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: قرقيعان العيد " أخيراااا وصل"*

الله يوفقك ام فيصل


----------



## جنان الخلد (22 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: قرقيعان العيد " أخيراااا وصل"*

موووفقه حبيبتي ...


----------



## أم فيصل (22 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: قرقيعان العيد " أخيراااا وصل"*

جميع يالغلا


----------

